# Another skull post lantern holder



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We only have two ornamental trees in our front space so not a ton of branches to hang stuff from. Making a few things that we can use to hang our witch lanterns. Finished this one today. Made a simple witch lantern and an "S" hook from a coat hanger. It's built over a piece of 3/4 " pvc and will slide down over a piece of rebar. I got a big bundle of grape vines and stuck a bunch out of the top for some added interest. Will also wrap a few around the pole.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1828


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, you're getting really good at this!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice, nice nice


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Really cool


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks! Just hacking away here. Gotta stop with the new projects and finish what I have started. Time is flying by!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow jdubbya I love that! I'd like to see what it looks like at night. I'm curious how much light it puts out and how creepy it looks. Very cool!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

PrettyGhoul said:


> Wow jdubbya I love that! I'd like to see what it looks like at night. I'm curious how much light it puts out and how creepy it looks. Very cool!


Thanks PG. The witch lantern itself gives off a soft glow and will provide a little bit of up lighting to the skull face. Here's a pic of the lanterns at night to give you an idea and also another of the skull totems. We'll light them from underneath so as not to wash out the lantern but also pick up the face details of the skulls.

I'll get a night shot of this at some point ands post it. I'm anxious to see it too!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG jdubbya they are just awesome in the dark or the light.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for posting those jdubbya, they look really great!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Headless said:


> OMG jdubbya they are just awesome in the dark or the light.


Thanks! That's always a good thing!



PrettyGhoul said:


> Thanks for posting those jdubbya, they look really great!


Thank you!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow. really beautiful.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

spokanejoe said:


> Wow. really beautiful.


Thanks very much!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:They look so hauntingly creepy jdubbya, just wonderful work! Your haunt this year is probably going to be even better than last year. What is that nurnie looking stuff hanging off of the skulls? Is it just ripped paper towels, or some kind of string?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:They look so hauntingly creepy jdubbya, just wonderful work! Your haunt this year is probably going to be even better than last year. What is that nurnie looking stuff hanging off of the skulls? Is it just ripped paper towels, or some kind of string?


We think this year's haunt will have a different "feel" to it, especially the front yard display portion. If it comes out like we want it to, it should look very creepy. The "nurnie looking stuff" is just strips of paper mache that I mangled up a bit.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks jdubbya....I have got to try something like that on some props...it's very 'nurnie-ish'....I really like it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*Finished pair of lantern poles.*

Here are some pics of the finished pair of my witch lantern poles. I used grape vines for added detail. Came out pretty fair

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1811


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These are so eerie and ethereal. They're really going to give a very different look to your yard this year.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You are so creative, they are great


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Pretty Fair?????? I think they came out pretty bloody amazing! They look so....... dead.... LOL. Well done jdubbya!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> These are so eerie and ethereal. They're really going to give a very different look to your yard this year.


We're hoping so. Really going for an organic woodsy look. I'm working on two other larger props that will compliment these and have the same feel to them. I tend to focus on the yard portion of the display early on and lewlew is working on the facade of the haunt and some of the interior details. It's neat to see it all come together in October.:jol:



Hairazor said:


> You are so creative, they are great


I'm pretty much a chimp when it comes to this stuff but it's been fun to try my hand at it and I'm getting some of my own ideas lined up for future stuff!



Headless said:


> Pretty Fair?????? I think they came out pretty bloody amazing! They look so....... dead.... LOL. Well done jdubbya!


Dead is good! What we were going for!
Thanks!


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Jdubbya, those look great!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

real tree branches with papermache?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Lizzyborden said:


> Jdubbya, those look great!


Thank you very much!:jol:



halloween71 said:


> real tree branches with papermache?


3/4" pvc and couplings. I used a long length with a "T" on the end. The shorter length comes off that and I put a 45 degree elbow on that with a short piece that holds the skull. I wrapped the whole thing (except the skull) in aluminum foil, hot glued in various places. Several layers of paper mache were then placed over the whole thing.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jdubbya, you need to move your pictures to another site, like Flickr. Photobucket pictures don't show anymore.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> Jdubbya, you need to move your pictures to another site, like Flickr. Photobucket pictures don't show anymore.


I made another album for the first set that were lost to the photobucket demons so at least people can see them now


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you jdubbya. It's so upsetting that Photobucket did that, all those amazing pictures gone. I know I've wanted to look at yours again but I know personally as well how much work and time it takes for anyone to find another site (or here at HF) and move them. Anyway I appreciate that you set up an album so others can see.


----------

